# shipping from Philippines to Australia



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Good afternoon all,
Any Aussie members had the need to ship a couple of BB sized boxes from Philippines to Australia.
I may need the service shortly and appreciate any advise.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I sure would like to know too. I used the post office and this was a very expensive way of sending stuff abroad. I don't know any cheaper way.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

esv1226 said:


> I sure would like to know too. I used the post office and this was a very expensive way of sending stuff abroad. I don't know any cheaper way.


Yes, you are correct, if I find any thing I will let you know.
The last time I used the PO, sent a registered letter to Australia and it never arrived!!


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

mogo51 said:


> Yes, you are correct, if I find any thing I will let you know.
> The last time I used the PO, sent a registered letter to Australia and it never arrived!!


I'm sending a package. I asked the postman who delivers letters to do it for me. He recommended I send it registered with tracking number. The postage is P3,200 more than double the cost of what I'm sending. He just txted me the tracking number. Let's see when this gets received in NSW.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

esv1226 said:


> I'm sending a package. I asked the postman who delivers letters to do it for me. He recommended I send it registered with tracking number. The postage is P3,200 more than double the cost of what I'm sending. He just txted me the tracking number. Let's see when this gets received in NSW.


Yes I did that, registered and tracking number, except that they cant track the tracking number, still not delivered at 4 months. But no doubt not far away now, good luck!!!!


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

mogo51 said:


> Yes I did that, registered and tracking number, except that they cant track the tracking number, still not delivered at 4 months. But no doubt not far away now, good luck!!!!


where did you post from? i'm sure it gets lost here rather than Australia


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I have sent several low weight packages from Philippines to Dubai via LBC. All arrived ok as per the tracking info within 3 days.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

esv1226 said:


> where did you post from? i'm sure it gets lost here rather than Australia


You would think so, but I sent a document to Australia by Priority air mail high cost and it sat in the PO at Melbourne for 5 days!!!
This one just did not arrive and I doubt it ever got out of Philippines.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

mogo51 said:


> Yes I did that, registered and tracking number, except that they cant track the tracking number, still not delivered at 4 months. But no doubt not far away now, good luck!!!!


am happy to let you know that package from here to nsw has been received in less than a week.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

esv1226 said:


> am happy to let you know that package from here to nsw has been received in less than a week.


Who did you use for my future reference?


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

mogo51 said:


> Who did you use for my future reference?


thru the post office. the postman came to deliver a letter and I asked him to do me the favor of sending the package.


----------

